# Best Places for Dallas Skyline (help)



## William

Any of you guys know where a good place to shoot the downtown Dallas skyline?  I saw one view with water in the foreground that I loved; I kind of want to find that location.  Thanks for the help!

-Will


----------



## zioneffect564

Well the water is probably the trinity river when it was full i dont know how full it is now.. The only place i saw to stop was Oak Cliff and you wouldn't catch me stopping there with an expensive camera.


----------



## ashfordphoto

hahaha oak cliff.  I taught in Garland last year.... wouldn't catch me in oak cliff with out without camera gear.


----------



## fotocapsule

right by Tollway and Oak Cliff, you can actually go up to some of the buildings (ask permission first)


----------

